# Felicetto Maniero



## Daniele (22 Agosto 2010)

Domani Felice Maniero diverrà uomo libero per aver scontato 17 anni di carcere dopo la sua collaborazione coon la giustizia.
Bisogna solo ricordare quello che fece "faccia d'Angelo" e pensare che da domani sarà un uomo libero com un nome e cognome nuovo. Pensando ai famigliari delle vittime, spero per loro di non trovarselo mai davanti.


----------



## tinkerbell (22 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Domani Felice Maniero diverrà uomo libero per aver scontato 17 anni di carcere dopo la sua collaborazione coon la giustizia.
> Bisogna solo ricordare quello che fece "faccia d'Angelo" e pensare che da domani sarà un uomo libero com un nome e cognome nuovo. Pensando ai famigliari delle vittime, *spero per loro di non trovarselo mai davanti*.


 Sicuro? io invece se fossi un familiare me lo vorrei trovare davanti...non dietro ma davanti sì!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

17 anni non sono pochi.
Certo se si dovesse fare una proporzione con i delitti commessi ..non basterebbe una vita, ma se si sta all'interno di una logica punitiva. 
Il carcere ha, secondo la Costituzione, un duplice fine. 
Non sono certa che però il carcere sia la soluzione migliore sia come punizione sia come recupero.


----------



## Daniele (22 Agosto 2010)

Per persone come Felice Maniero non c'è redenzione, non c'è recupero possibile, la sua liberazione è solo uno sfregio ai famigliari delle sue vittime in nome di un principio etico che se funzionasse non avrebbe neppure bisogno di esistere, non esisterebbero i delinquenti di questa tipologia.
Purtroppo il peggio del peggio è chi ha considerato la vita degli altri un puro e semplice business, io non posso perdonare queste persone, ma è una mia limitazione.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

La Società dovrebbe fare i conti con la propria coscienza:
deve aiutare chi delinque a non delinquere più, nel frattempo mettendoli in condizioni di non nuocere, deve difendersi in ogni modo da coloro che non sono recuperabili.

Purtroppo siamo abituati alla cretinissima idea della "punizione", cosa che non ha alcun senso, mentre invece si dovrebbe parlare esclusivamente di recupero e/o di messa in sicurezza.

Dire "ha scontato la pena" è come aver stabilito un prezzo per il delitto compiuto, e non credo si possa accettare questo quando si parla di vite umane. In quale modo passare anni in galera può "pagare" il prezzo di vite interrotte per sempre? Per me una persona uscita di galera non ha proprio "pagato" nulla, deve solo dimostrare di non essere più pericoloso, e può essere accettato per questo, ma il suo debito con la sua coscienza (se ce l'ha) non lo potrà mai riscattare. Anzi, è proprio solo se ammettesse sinceramente di avere un debito sulla coscienza che potrebbe essere riammesso nella vita civile!!!!!!
Poter dire "ho pagato" purtroppo diventa troppo spesso una sorta di "immunità" dalla responsabilità.
L'autore di una strage potrà mai, di fronte ai famigliari delle vittime, dire "io ho pagato"?
Pagato cosa?!!!!!!!

Impartire una punizione o pena non serve assolutamente a nulla. Non insegna nulla, alimenta l'istinto di vendetta, istiga la "bestia".
Correzione quando possibile, quindi, ma assoluta segregazione quando non si può fare altrimenti.
Ah, siccome non stiamo parlando di animali, ma di esseri umani, la segregazione non deve essere un "paradiso". I delinquenti pericolosi ed irrecuperabili potrebbero essere utilissimi nelle miniere e nei lavori pericolosi e "sporchi". Giusto perchè "del maiale non va buttato nulla".


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah, siccome non stiamo parlando di animali, ma di esseri umani, la segregazione non deve essere un "paradiso". I delinquenti pericolosi ed irrecuperabili potrebbero essere utilissimi nelle miniere e nei lavori pericolosi e "sporchi". Giusto perchè "del maiale non va buttato nulla".


Vero, in un certo senso diverebbero membri utili di questa società che loro stessi hanno cercato di distruggere nel loro piccolo.
Facciamo conto che per i boss mafiosi io non posso credere e mai crederò in una rieducazione, quelli sono esseri umani deviati alla pari di Hitler, Stalin e compagnia bella.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per persone come Felice Maniero non c'è redenzione, non c'è recupero possibile, la sua liberazione è solo uno sfregio ai famigliari delle sue vittime in nome di un principio etico che se funzionasse non avrebbe neppure bisogno di esistere, non esisterebbero i delinquenti di questa tipologia.
> Purtroppo il peggio del peggio è chi ha considerato la vita degli altri un puro e semplice business, io non posso perdonare queste persone, ma è una mia limitazione.


Difronte a te nessuno si può redimere.
Invece anche Maniero ha preso il suo sberlon in faccia: il suicidio della figlia nel 2006, pare che lo abbia cambiato.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vero, in un certo senso diverebbero membri utili di questa società che loro stessi hanno cercato di distruggere nel loro piccolo.
> Facciamo conto che per i boss mafiosi io non posso credere e mai crederò in una rieducazione, quelli sono esseri umani deviati alla pari di Hitler, Stalin e compagnia bella.


Ci sono al mondo tanti potenziali Hitler e Stalin.
Se studi bene la storia troverai tutto il filo conduttore che ha permesso certe cose, come al solito i pupari non si sono visti.
Altrimenti non sarebbe possibile che uno stupidoto come Hitler arrivasse a tanto. Vorrei vederti Daniele se tu fossi messo a capo di certi poteri come andrebbe eh? Hitler e Stalin erano anche persone con seri problemi di sofferenza interiore. Avevano bisogno di fare quello che hanno fatto per recuperare autostima.


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Difronte a te nessuno si può redimere.
> Invece anche Maniero ha preso il suo sberlon in faccia: il suicidio della figlia nel 2006, pare che lo abbia cambiato.


Non posso redimere chi...indirettamente ha a che vedere con la morte di mio padre! Non posso assolutamente farlo. Pensate io che sono stato solo preso di striscio dalla sua attività lo odio, pensiamo a chi ha subito direttamente da lui.Suicidio della figlia? Povera lei, non aveva alcuna colpa di siffatto schifoso padre, non ho pietà di nulla per lui, ha lasciato tante persone con il medesimo dolore, dovrebbe provarlo 100 volte maggiore.


----------



## Giuma (24 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Domani Felice Maniero diverrà uomo libero per aver scontato 17 anni di carcere dopo la sua collaborazione coon la giustizia.
> Bisogna solo ricordare quello che fece "faccia d'Angelo" e pensare che da domani sarà un uomo libero com un nome e cognome nuovo. Pensando ai famigliari delle vittime, spero per loro di non trovarselo mai davanti.


tu pensa che è nato e ha vissuto nel paese vicino al mio , per la gente qui del posto è ancora osannato  pensa come siamo messi nel 2010 . 
Quando hanno girato il film hanno fatto a botte per riuscire ad avere anche una piccola parte o coparsa e ne andavano fieri !


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

miiiiimiiiiimiiiiihttp://corrieredelveneto.corriere.i...-ma-mio-tesoro-non-esiste-1703641622999.shtml


----------

